
GWEI - Google Will Eat Itself - hhm
http://gwei.org/index.php
======
shawndrost
Don't click through if you have epilepsy, or if you don't.

------
sd
You know the universe is coming to an end when art and click fraud converge.

------
jackowayed
Remember that (assuming this is real), that money isn't really coming from
Google. Google actually makes money from AdSense. So this should really be
called Google AdSense Advertisers Will Eat Google. GAAWEG: Kinda a long name,
but I would still prefer GAAWEG with a reasonable background to GWEI with this
blinding background.

------
tss
I'm curious if anyone can translate the letter from Google's legal department?

~~~
adoyle
Basically that Google is aware they are using robots in conjunction with
AdSense and despite the fact that Google understands this is an art project,
Google has to defend its AdSense program as well as its advertisers from harm.
Based on the material on the web site itself, Google believes the GWEI people
give the impression that their project is violating the AdSense TOS. Google
will unequivocally defend its rights and this generally includes shutting down
the AdSense accounts of violators. Google also reserves the right to take
additional action.

I.e. not quite a takedown letter. More like "we're watching carefully".

------
tlrobinson
_"By establishing this autocannibalistic model we deconstruct the new global
advertisment mechanisms by rendering them into a surreal click-based economic
model."_

I'm pretty sure it would be trivial to write a program that automatically
generates modern "art" exhibit descriptions like this one.

Like SCIgen: <http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/>

------
froo
I'm not sure what's worse, the fact that this is a stupid idea - or the
background on <http://gwei.org/pages/google/googleshare.php>

~~~
rms
>the fact that this is a stupid idea

It's a joke.

~~~
mseebach
> It's a joke.

Worse, I think it's art.

~~~
alex_c
I just want to say that this is possibly my all-time favorite Hacker News
comment.

------
pbnaidu
I got headache trying to read the content on this web site.

------
Hexstream
And that website will eat your CPU like it did mine.

------
RobertL
This reminds me of an old routine about cat hide production.

You probably all remember the "the cats will eat the rats and the rats will
eat the cats" thing.

Total B.S. but kind of entertaining.

